# Boat Fever



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

So I have it and need some advice on a good freshwater boat.

I want a good aluminum boat that is beamy/wide and stable enough for big guys. However, I wouldn’t mind being able to back it into our farm pond. Plan to mostly use it in the smaller rivers in Okaloosa County area. Thinking 15 - 25 hp max. 

Maybe something like this set up for fishing?






GRIZZLY 1654 T Sportsman - TRACKER Welded Jon Boat


A 17 ft. jon boat built to be a duck hunting machine. This duck boat is equipped with a tiller outboard, lockable storage, and lots of space for gear and decoys.




www.trackerboats.com





Any suggestions on brands and dealers in the area?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> So I have it and need some advice on a good freshwater boat.
> 
> I want a good aluminum boat that is beamy/wide and stable enough for big guys. However, I wouldn’t mind being able to back it into our farm pond. Plan to mostly use it in the smaller rivers in Okaloosa County area. Thinking 15 - 25 hp max.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents is budget in a trolling motor with spot lock - remote- and foot control. I recently put one on my fresh water set up. Its life changing at the end of the day from not fitting the trolling motor all day.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> My 2 cents is budget in a trolling motor with spot lock - remote- and foot control. I recently put one on my fresh water set up. Its life changing at the end of the day from not fitting the trolling motor all day.


Oh absolutely a good trolling motor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Make the drive to Bonifay and go talk to Xtreme. Then go to Bass Pro and compare it to their boats. Night and day difference in quality. Too many manufacturers out there that build a better boat than BP for the same or less money. Compare the materials used and you’ll see which is better.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I would avoid Tracker like the plague. I had one and it leaked like a sieve. 

If not Xtreme, Scandy White.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Make the drive to Bonifay and go talk to Xtreme. Then go to Bass Pro and compare it to their boats. Night and day difference in quality. Too many manufacturers out there that build a better boat than BP for the same or less money. Compare the materials used and you’ll see which is better.


Yeah, I wasn’t really wanting a tracker but using it as an example since it showed specs. I also like the Tritons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No Tracker


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> My 2 cents is budget in a trolling motor with spot lock - remote- and foot control. I recently put one on my fresh water set up. Its life changing at the end of the day from not fitting the trolling motor all day.


You are absolutely right. Sure wish I could afford one. Have fished with one and it's so so nice.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Make the drive to Bonifay and go talk to Xtreme. Then go to Bass Pro and compare it to their boats. Night and day difference in quality. Too many manufacturers out there that build a better boat than BP for the same or less money. Compare the materials used and you’ll see which is better.


If this is the boat place up toward Esto they are out of business. Been closed for at least a year.

A better boat, IMO, anyway is the Rhino up at Hartford, Al. They are still going strong.
Rhino Boats, Trailers. Aluminum Dog Boxes, and Custom Fabrication


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FishWalton said:


> If this is the boat place up toward Esto they are out of business. Been closed for at least a year.



No shit? Hate to hear that. They built an amazing boat. I owned a couple of them.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, they were good boats. See a lot of them on the river here. Friend has a 1452 with 40hp and that thing really scoots. Find a good used Extreme and you won't go wrong if it has not been abused. Their welding seams are an eye catcher.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Vexus
War Eagle
G3
Xpress
Sea Ark

My brother has a Vexus and loves it. These boats are made by the guys that built Ranger Boats before it sold.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Build a floating dock for the pond.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This place appears in business.









Aluminum Boats - Xtreme Boats


Xtreme Boats builds the highest quality aluminum fishing boats customized at affordable prices for the everyday angler.




www.xtremeboats.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> This place appears in business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are posting on fb so looks like you’re correct.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

after a lot of looking last year, i got a g3 1236 with a 4-stroke yamaha and a minkota 30.
check out this review:





Are G3 Boats Any Good? 10 Things You Should Know







www.godownsize.com




jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Extreme is still in business. New location is over on 90 east of Bonifay


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Spend the money and get one exactly how you want. Otherwise you will never be satisfied. I have a Scandy White now for over 12 years and love it. Had a few tweeks done to it at the factory. They will do whatever you want. So will Extreme. Both make quality boats. I despise facebook but Scandy has posted alot of their boat builds over the years on there so go check it out.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kmerr80 said:


> Spend the money and get one exactly how you want. Otherwise you will never be satisfied. I have a Scandy White now for over 12 years and love it. Had a few tweeks done to it at the factory. They will do whatever you want. So will Extreme. Both make quality boats. I despise facebook but Scandy has posted alot of their boat builds over the years on there so go check it out.


Unless I find something used I can’t pass up, I plan to. Got to get this boy on the water.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, alan, there's a 1232 alumacraft and a 1432 fish master on craigslist.
jack


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I have a Sea Ark 1860 and can't imagine a more all around capable freshwater boat but a 25hp motor is not enough. I have a 2 stoke 70 and it pushes it fine.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Another place to check for Aluminum is over in MS and LA. Those cajuns craft up some real nice stuff and most of it is WAY overbuilt unless you are jumping logs.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I've heard alot of bad talk about the tracker Grizzlies but have one I bought new in 2012. Best all around boat I've ever owned.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m in the same market. How about some thoughts on a 2022 Ranger 1665 SC. I would add the spot lock and electronics in the bow.

~JOE~


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

This was Gator Queen Liz's boat I was on a few years back made by hankos.com/


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

stevenattsu said:


> This was Gator Queen Liz's boat I was on a few years back made by hankos.com/



A friend owns a 24' center console Hanko. That thing is bad ass. Inshore all day and it definitely gets you out on the gulf side.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> A friend owns a 24' center console Hanko. That thing is bad ass. Inshore all day and it definitely gets you out on the gulf side.


You could ramp the jetties, in that thing and never hurt it


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Joetrain said:


> I’m in the same market. How about some thoughts on a 2022 Ranger 1665 SC. I would add the spot lock and electronics in the bow.
> 
> ~JOE~


ranger is good. had one many years ago.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> Extreme is still in business. New location is over on 90 east of Bonifay


10-4, was not aware of that. They have obviously moved from Esto. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FishWalton said:


> If this is the boat place up toward Esto they are out of business. Been closed for at least a year.
> 
> A better boat, IMO, anyway is the Rhino up at Hartford, Al. They are still going strong.
> Rhino Boats, Trailers. Aluminum Dog Boxes, and Custom Fabrication



Xtreme is a split off of Rhino or vice versa. Owners split years ago. They make a nice boat but it’s not even in the same category as Xtreme. The welds, fit and finish of the Rhino is atrocious unless it’s changed since I last looked at them. Looks like they weld with a stick welder. I believe the owners name is Joe, super nice guy though.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Xtreme is a split off of Rhino or vice versa. Owners split years ago. They make a nice boat but it’s not even in the same category as Xtreme. The welds, fit and finish of the Rhino is atrocious unless it’s changed since I last looked at them. Looks like they weld with a stick welder. I believe the owners name is Joe, super nice guy though.


What about Xpress I sell a lot of those around here they any count?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Boat prices and vehicle prices are way up right now. My 1988 Tracker with rivets has never leaked but it could at any time. FishWalton has a nice older rig and he uses it a lot. Not sure what the boat is but he has a 25hp Yamaha that has hundreds of hours of use and still going strong. Ask him what to buy for the river.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> What about Xpress I sell a lot of those around here they any count?


We got a 2021 Xpress and I have zero complaints about it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> We got a 2021 Xpress and I have zero complaints about it.


I think they are sharp boats just have not been up close to one


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

I had a Tracker Grizzly 1754 with a 60 Mercury for about a year. I loved it. No leaks and motor ran like a top. Had one incident where I sucked some trash into the cooling system. Cleaned out and back to normal. The problem I had is that I wanted to use in saltwater and needed a little bit bigger boat for family days on sandbars. If just freshwater with two adults and a child fishing, the Tracker would have been fine. With the expense of upgrading to an aluminum trailer (tracker comes with steel tube trailer) and the need to haul more people and gear when family in town, I decided to upgrade to an Xpress H20B. I love it too. I know Tracker boats have a certain reputation but I had a good experience. Would also highly recommend Xpress boats too. Good luck!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Now is a good time to buy used alot of people selling their hunting boats my brother got a smoking deal on a havoc a month ago just got to keep your eyes peeled and be ready to jump on it when the deal comes up


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Come look at mine.....Mines 18 ft but they make shorter uns.....AlWeld stout aluminum boats and are well made!!! Andalusia Marine as usual!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> Come look at mine.....Mines 18 ft but they make shorter uns.....AlWeld stout aluminum boats and are well made!!! Andalusia Marine as usual!


What days and times are best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> What days and times are best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll text ya.......


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

lowe roughneck boat has treated me well Lowe Boats For Sale | Stapleton, AL | Boat Dealership


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Just for a lake I would look at a 10' bass hunter or something similar.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

billyb said:


> Just for a lake I would look at a 10' bass hunter or something similar.


I already have a 12’ for the farm pond. I want a river boat that I could possibly back into the farm pond, if I wanted. However, not really necessary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

billyb said:


> Just for a lake I would look at a 10' bass hunter or something similar.


I’m too big for a 10’ boat on land. Ha, ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was watching 2 Basshunter boats that the local Ace had for sale at around $1000. They never sold so they marked them down to around $500. Both sold before I could get there.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

quit readin all these fucking posts and go buy a boat. post up some pics. lol.
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If I still lived in Alabama I could buy a bigger boat/motor for the rivers and lakes. Down here with the combination of smaller rivers and then the bigger part of a river I need to try and find something that will do it all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> If I still lived in Alabama I could buy a bigger boat/motor for the rivers and lakes. Down here with the combination of smaller rivers and then the bigger part of a river I need to try and find something that will do it all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With all due respect Sir. Longer/wider And higher Hp boats will be the ones you regret getting rid of.I have wasted so much money on boats. The wider she is the more stable and comfortable. And wider means less hp to push it at speed.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> With all due respect Sir. Longer/wider And higher Hp boats will be the ones you regret getting rid of.I have wasted so much money on boats. The wider she is the more stable and comfortable. And wider means less hp to push it at speed.


Yeah, I’m not sure there is the perfect one size fits all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

